# Introduction and jobs :)



## johnboy1234 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys, just a brief introduction! Been on here for a while now and have gained great advice and tips from people, so thanks all for that 

Im currently here from Northern Ireland on a working holiday visa! Here with my long term girlfriend also from Northern Ireland who is on a 457, she is a psychiatrict nurse! 

We are currently going through the application process of adding me to her 457 as a dependant ( defacto partner), so will keep you posted how that all goes!

Was just really looking to hear about peoples experiences, mainly on employment opportunities here in Australia, Melbourne in particular! 

I was a police officer in Northern Ireland for almost 10 years, extremely highly trained professional, but i an having serious difficulties even finding simple employment, even casual employment here in Melbourne! 

Was wondering is this just a Melbourne thing or is it all over!? 

Experiences and suggestions would be greatly appreciated everyone


----------

